# Indoor Wood Boiler Vs. Outdoor Gasification



## sarah_a_stewart (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello! I have a question for you all. First all, thanks for all of your help with my questions regarding outdoor gasification furnaces last week. We met with the Central Boiler rep on Friday regarding the E-classic and were given a final quote of $13,000. It's still a little hard to swallow although still easier to swallow than paying half of that in one year on oil. 

Earlier this week, my husband stumbled upon a website that sells indoor wood boilers and they seem to be quite a bit less. So of course, I assume there must be drawbacks to it. Would anyone be willing to share the pros and cons of indoor wood boilers? I understand they use more wood than a gasification furnace, and you have to deal with messy wood inside, but that is the extent of my comparison. Are they safe? Do they post any public, personal, or environmental health problems  (such as some of the old-school OWBs)? Are they as easy to use as outdoor boilers, such as only needing to load once or twice a day, etc? 

Lastly, if there are folks here who have indoor wood boilers that you are happy with, would you please share the make and model?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nofossil (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd include an indoors gasification boiler on your list of options. They're designed for indoors installation and as such they're pretty civilized. As with an wood burning appliance, you have wood debris and ash dust to contend with, so my preference would be to have a dedicated boiler room to contain the mess.

It's nice to be able to tend the unit in pajamas and slippers. We can store a couple weeks worth of wood in our boiler room, so we're never scrabbling around in the cold rain and snow to deal with wood or the boiler.

I would think you could get a nice indoor gasifier installed for less than 13 big ones. Storage is nice, but not necessary.


----------



## sarah_a_stewart (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you - for indoor gasifications I've seen mentioned the EKO and tarm, I believe...is that correct? Are there others I should look at? How much "space" do they need when kept inside? I'm just trying to envision how to make this work as well....


----------



## sparke (Jun 13, 2008)

Small world Sarah.  My parents own land that borders the Eight Rod Road...  I think your 3 biggest choices are, Eko, Tarm, Econoburn,  There is tons of info on this site concerning all of them.


----------



## sarah_a_stewart (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm now wondering if that is the land that ends at our property line...is the land on the West River Road?


----------



## sparke (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, The land goes from West River Rd to Eight Rod Road.  I believe their parcel borders the area around Dosties log cabin.  I am not sure if he still owns it.


----------



## sarah_a_stewart (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you know if there are any dealers in ME for those models? I went on the Econoburn website and it didn't look like it. I hesitate to make any purchase this substantial over the internet and with customer service not a place I can "drop by" if necessary!


----------



## sarah_a_stewart (Jun 13, 2008)

That's pretty funny - I think that land is down a little farther than our house.


----------



## sparke (Jun 13, 2008)

There are Tarm Dealers and a place in Athens that is listed as an Eko Dealer.  There is a Garn Dealer in New Harbor and a Seton/Benjamin Dealer in Durham.  Hope that helps.


----------



## sarah_a_stewart (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you. I feel this need to make a decision SOON but I am really having difficulty prioritizing the many options.


----------



## sparke (Jun 13, 2008)

That would be wise.  There are already back logs/waiting lists on some brands.  The price is only going to go up.  My suggestion for you would be a Tarm or Eko.  At least lock in your price.  Can't go wrong with either, I think the Eko is cheaper priced.  Everyone with Eko's on this board seem very happy.  Worry about storage later...  If you need an installer let me know.  Also, you can come check out my set up if you want.  I have storage also...


----------



## Nofossil (Jun 13, 2008)

sarah_maine said:
			
		

> Thank you - for indoor gasifications I've seen mentioned the EKO and tarm, I believe...is that correct? Are there others I should look at? How much "space" do they need when kept inside? I'm just trying to envision how to make this work as well....



They don't need lots of space - each model will specify clearances, but they're not huge. You want a little space for servicing and a few days worth of wood if possible.

Here's a picture of my EKO 25:


----------



## sinnian (Jun 13, 2008)

sarah_maine said:
			
		

> Do you know if there are any dealers in ME for those models? I went on the Econoburn website and it didn't look like it. I hesitate to make any purchase this substantial over the internet and with customer service not a place I can "drop by" if necessary!



There is an Econoburn dealer in Old Orchard.  I am actually buying a Traeger PB 150 pellet boiler from him ~ great guy! (just click the link it will take you to Evergreen Heating)

With any chunk wood appliance you are a slave to it.  If you do not feed it, it will go out and you won't have heat/dhw, unless you have storage.  Many claim to 'have' 8-12 burn times, but what is the reality?  If you are around most of the time I think chunk wood is the BEST option.  If you are not around most of the time, you may want to look at pellet boilers/furnaces.

Any give it a look.

~Jeff

P.S. Make sure you check to see that your insurance company will cover you for whatever you chose.  The Econoburn is certfied, the EKO I do not believe is, and I do not know about the Tarm.


----------



## sparke (Jun 13, 2008)

Burn times are not an issue with storage.  I would not want to be locked into pellets as a fuel.  What do you think will happen to pellet prices in the next few years?  Insurance should not be an issue if the clearances are up to code.  At least I have never had an issue with the insurance company...


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm heading in the same direction as you Sarah. I got a price of 12,000 plus for an out door boiler. :bug:  I'll probably go with tarm, and water storage.About the same price as the OWB option. You'll burn less wood.And alot cleaner, less creosote problem. I'm putting the furnace in an unattached garage, and the water storage in the basement. The tank that tarm is offering is about 7ft in diameter and about 4ft high.   You can fire the furnace up this time of year, one firing should give me enough domestic water for 3 days.Family of 5! Pretty cool. -----Keep in mind that in maine, you cannot put a wood furnace and a oil fired unit in the same flue. Has to be a double flue chimney.


----------



## sinnian (Jun 13, 2008)

sparke said:
			
		

> What do you think will happen to pellet prices in the next few years?



I think they will stabilize once people like us stop speculating about them.  Due to our fear of there being a pellet shortage, WE are creating the increase in price.  There will probably never be the $199 per ton again, but it will be available and it will be cheaper then heating oil.


----------



## sarah_a_stewart (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of this - it will be helpful this week as we continue the great search


----------



## Mainewood (Jun 15, 2008)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> I'm heading in the same direction as you Sarah. I got a price of 12,000 plus for an out door boiler. :bug:  I'll probably go with tarm, and water storage.About the same price as the OWB option. You'll burn less wood.And alot cleaner, less creosote problem. I'm putting the furnace in an unattached garage, and the water storage in the basement. The tank that tarm is offering is about 7ft in diameter and about 4ft high.   You can fire the furnace up this time of year, one firing should give me enough domestic water for 3 days.Family of 5! Pretty cool. -----Keep in mind that in maine, you cannot put a wood furnace and a oil fired unit in the same flue. Has to be a double flue chimney.




You can vent UL Approved multi-fuel units into one chimney - but not "add-ons".


----------

